# Bordetella vax required by groomer



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi folks!
I have been looking for a new groomer for Percy and the one I have found requires the bordetella vax. I am a minimalist when it comes to vaxing and I am hesitant to give him this. This groomer happens to be at a vets office so it is possible that he could be exposed to some buggies therefore I can understand why they require the it. But I wanted to get some of your opinions. How do you all feel about giving this vax? Percy is 8 months old and vibrant and healthy.
Also, they will give it to him there for $22.50...a nasal dose. But my vet requires an exam before giving it. $56.00 for the exam plus $29.50 for the vax. Yikes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually left a groomer in a vet's office because they required a bordatella vaccine every 6 mos. My vet only recommended them once a year. So, I found another groomer. I am ok with giving it once a year...but every 6 months...that equated to every OTHER time she was groomed.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel like Dr. Karen Becker, DVM does.

Nine Natural Remedies for Kennel Cough
Many veterinarians recommend bordetella vaccines – either by injection or nasal mist delivery. I’m not one of them, however.

* Many boarding kennels, doggie daycare facilities, groomers and other similar businesses require dogs be vaccinated for kennel cough.* *Please understand the reason behind this requirement – it is to remove liability from those establishments.*

The truth is, these vaccines are ineffective and will not prevent your dog from getting kennel cough. The infection is caused by a wide variety of bacterial and viral agents, and no single vaccine can provide protection from them all. Nor will the vaccines treat an active infection.
*
On the rare occasion I provide a bordetella vaccine *-- usually for a client who is leaving a dog at a facility that demands it -- *I always use the nose drop variety as it is much less toxic, doesn’t contain adjuvants, and has few if any side effects.* And remember, your dog can still acquire the infection even if she’s been vaccinated.

If you must vaccinate your dog for some reason with the injectable kennel cough vaccine, consult a holistic veterinarian about detox agents and doses.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I feel like Dr. Karen Becker, DVM does.
> 
> Nine Natural Remedies for Kennel Cough
> Many veterinarians recommend bordetella vaccines – either by injection or nasal mist delivery. I’m not one of them, however.
> ...



Good to know... my vet is apparently on the ball...they only do the nasal drops. When my Annabelle was older, he stopped giving her the bordatella...said, it was of no use to her at her age.  He called my groomer and explained...all was well!


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you guys. I did some reading about the vax and I am going to pass on it. One of the sites suggested explaining my feelings on not getting the vax and offering to sign a waiver. I'm going to do that and if they say no I will just have to keep looking for a groomer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

percysmom said:


> Thank you guys. I did some reading about the vax and I am going to pass on it. One of the sites suggested explaining my feelings on not getting the vax and offering to sign a waiver. I'm going to do that and if they say no I will just have to keep looking for a groomer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I think you made the right decision. Like Dr. Becker said they are pretty much useless. I much rather my dogs get the virus naturally and fight it off that way than put all those horrible reagents and chemicals into them with a vaccine. I have done the waiver thing with a boarding/daycare facility in Las Vegas once. They were very understanding. Also if a facility doesn't let you opt for a waiver and a vaccine is mandatory no matter what it shows that they know they are not cleaning/disinfecting properly. And that maybe they are accepting pets that are/might be sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Petco doesn't require bortadella vaccination. I know there seems to be a stigma against groomers at big box stores... but there are good groomers there, I promise! Us groomers need jobs, and we can't always find one at a nice privately owned salon.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I live in Texas, and every groomer I have used requires it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Also. My missy has a HORRIBLE reaction to the injection. She goes nuts basically. The nasal one she takes perfectly though. So for her we only do nasal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I left one groomer because of this. The second groomer did not require it.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

The requirement by most grooming facilities for what I consider to be over-vaccinating my poodles is the reason that I have started grooming them myself. They are probably not as pretty, but they are healthy, and I am getting better at it.


----------

